# Bike phone holder



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Any recommendations?

Not keen on an eBay special


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

http://www.sportsbikeshop.co.uk/mot...XRir8wfI03kjC1l3HA6581_NGrS-qoYmTsaAqqP8P8HAQ


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Quad lock gets great reviews, I don't have one personally but it would be the one I would choose. Looks nice and slim line and secure. 

Gonz


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> Quad lock gets great reviews, I don't have one personally but it would be the one I would choose. Looks nice and slim line and secure.
> 
> Gonz


Mad my eye on it but seems expensive for a simple bit of kit that's not waterproof or anything


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/tigra-sport...pmt||prd|5360688744uk&product_id=5360688744uk

These look decent. Bit big but waterproof and cheap. Also the size shouldn't be too much of an issue there is a fair bit of space on the handlebars.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

That looks excellent Paul, I might treat myself to that. 

Gonz b


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

What did you go for in the end Kimo?

Gonz.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> What did you go for in the end Kimo?
> 
> Gonz.


The topeak one that goes in the stem lol


----------

